# Where can I buy furry comics in new york?



## kitteneer (Jan 28, 2013)

I am going to New York this weekend, have you guys got any suggestions?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 28, 2013)

Comic stores and furry conventions?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 28, 2013)

The best place to buy furry comics is online and at conventions.
These are some of the most popular sites.

http://furplanet.com/shop/
https://www.sofawolf.com/
http://www.rabbitvalley.com/


----------

